# Metal corner bead separating from wall



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Without a picture I’m assuming your problem is shrinkage. To fix this problem you can nail the corner bead every 4 inches and avoid flattening the corner bead when fastening the nails. Then cover with drywall mud, sand, prime and paint.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a sign if a poorly set metal corner bead---nothing uncommon--just a sloppy drywall guy---


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Many times I find lifting metal corner beads. Usually if one side is lifting, it is on the wide side of the stud vs. the narrow edge of that stud. Lumber expands/contracts more on the wider face than on its edge, working the fasteners loose or creating stress there. http://www.paintsource.net/pages/solutions/new%20construction/wood_shrink.htm

Around here on older houses (before DIY was popular due to internet), the metal c.b. was applied by pros (and as Mike said- not all pros) with adequate fastening, the seasonal (or indoor by HVAC) changes in humidity can disrupt the finish. Fasteners into the framing at the corners is the problem, use a paper faced metal corner bead that won’t have the movement as it is fastened to the drywall only, not the wood framing. This should change your odds that any corner crack/separation won’t happen again. The older c.b. has a 3/16” hole every 4” for joint compound to help adhere it to the drywall, the newer ones have holes twice that size and closer spacing (someone learned). http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL 

If you refasten, don’t use the bigger (mud) holes: http://literature.usg.com/pdf/J1445.pdf

Fig.5, and read “Corner bead” pp.5 and 6: http://bestdrywall.com/files/ReduceCallbacks.pdf

This will help you blend, be sure to prime before finish paint: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WdMo403QxQ&feature=related

Gary
P.S. welcome to the forums!


----------



## bluntman001 (May 10, 2011)

This is probably not a real bad problem. It can be fixed easily, some say put nails in, but I say put a little mesh over top the crack, and coat it with some mud before repainting. This will fix the crack and it shoud not come back, many great tips can be found on


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Mesh tape will show movement faster than paper tape. I would not recommend it for this application.

Gary


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Just take the old bead off and put new up, make sure you nail and tape it.I have seen alot of amature tapers not tape the bead thats one reason it cracks.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

all the corner bead i removed around the window and door openings in my house was nailed every 18 inches and was loose. it's the only real bad workmanship i have found in the whole house. i could measure and find the nails they were so consistant. its faster to use less nails.


----------

